# Waders



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking for some direction/opinions on what waders people like -

Right now, I'm thinking one of the following three:

Simms Chest Waders
Simms Wading Pants (waist waders)
Simms Wading Socks

I enjoy fishing smaller streams and I don't think I'll ever be in water over my waist - cold water doesn't bother my legs either.

Thanks!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I enjoy fishing smaller streams and I don't think I'll ever be in water over my waist - cold water doesn't bother my legs either.
> 
> Thanks!


RIGHT NOW you don't think you'll ever be in water over your waist. Buy once, cry once. Simms chest waders will not disappoint outside of the coat. But getting kicked in the junk only hurts for a while. The pain goes away eventually.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Chest waders...and then pants. It's nice to have both.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Simms chest waders will not disappoint outside of the *coat*. But getting kicked in the junk only hurts for a while. The pain goes away eventually.


Is that supposed to be the word "cost"? If so, the analogy is a pretty accurate description. (I use Simms too)

I would definitely go with the full waders. You never know if the desire to try bigger rivers, float tubing or hunting interests will change and then you will be set.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a pair of Simms chest waders. I would like to also have the pants but I don’t know if my wife would go for that haha


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Is that supposed to be the word "cost"? If so, the analogy is a pretty accurate description. (I use Simms too)


Yes. Fat thumbs are a curse...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Definitely get chest waders. You can always roll them down and use the belt if you don't want your chest covered.

Holdsworth has two pairs of the G3 waders and they've been great. They stand up to the abuse we exact on them, which is significant.

He has sent one pair in for a leak repair, which he blames on taking them ice fishing and kneeling on crusty snow/ice and freezing temps.

I have had a few pairs of Orvis SilverSonic zippered waders and their SS guide waders as well.

My use is a bit more rigorous than my buddy's, as I still go when he can't, and those are the days I tend to chomp through rough terrain (exploring).

I've had almost every pair sent in for replacement, but I usually get at least a year out of them, sometimes 2. 

My current zippered waders have lasted a year. My current guide pair is waiting for the zippered ones to leak, then I'll use those. I'm very fortunate to have access to these, as I don't buy them, else I'd still be in Cabela's PVC's.

If I were to purchase some and spend a lot, I'd get Simms G3's or G4's.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

You simply cannot go wrong with Simms. Yes, they are pricey, but dang do they last. I use them for work and so do the rest of the guys I work with. Cabelas are good too, but a distant second. I like the Simms for mobile wading. I like the Cabelas for standing still (duck hunting and shore fishing).


----------



## jebuwh (May 19, 2017)

This is a very unpopular brand around Utah these days, but i bought them I think 5 years ago so no yelling... My Patagonias have been awesome. I hate a lot of things the company stands for but their waders are excellent. The shoulder straps have sliding buckles that let you slide them down to your waist and slide them back up whenever. Amazing.

I think the new Orvis stuff has that as well, so maybe go that way? I just hated the rolling the waders down on Simms, they feel weird and don't stay up as well.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

jebuwh said:


> This is a very unpopular brand around Utah these days...


^^^ Yep! Although to be fair and give the other side of the story, they have been supportive of USAC on stream access issues.

That said, and weighing pros and cons, Patagonia will never see another penny from me. I don't begrudge anyone who views this differently. And they do make a quality wader. Not as quality as Simms, but they are pretty good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know a couple of artists that have some of their work on Patagonia T-shirts. Always wanted to show them some support, but not the company.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I love small stream fishing, and mostly in the dog days of summer. So for those streams, I usually just wet wade them. I'll either just wear my old sneakers, or I have neoprene socks I'll wear with my wading boots. One reason I love small streams so much. I don't waste time putting on waders. I can throw my small stream fly box in my shirt pocket, clip the forceps on my shirt, and just fish. 

I do have my chest high breathable cabelas waders that I use in bigger rivers, or in colder seasons and they are good. I also have a pair of thigh-highs that roll up pretty good, and just loop around my belt. Those are great for the small streams as well. 

So, to review, get lots of options. You certainly wouldn't limit yourself to one fly rod, so why to one wader option? 8)


----------



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

I bought Cabela's brand as they were a great price. They are chest and a bit heavy. During summer it gets very hot in them until I get in the river. They will be perfect for duck hunting as well.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Resurrection. 


So, after 3 years, what's the opinion on the waders now? Simms still holding up?

My Cabelas chest waders lasted 2 years, and now just leak. They feel like they are just simply not waterproof any longer -- just soak right through.

I'm going to need something new for Christmas. What's the verdict? CPAJeff -- what did you go with? How are they holding up? Vanilla -- you still showing off your riches sporting the Simms? Still think they are worth it?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I went with a pair of Redington waist height waders - they have been absolutely phenomenal. I use them frequently and have yet to have any leaks, tears, or holes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I will let Nilla talk about his deluxe Simms waders, but I can share about the ones I've used. 

I bought a pair of the old Simms "classic guides" about 2005. I got about 12 years of heavy use out of them and may have squeezed one or two more if I didn't slice a big hole in the boot on some glass while launching my float tube. (I was starting to get some small seam leaks by then too.) I have had my second pair of the lower cost Gore-Tex version for 5 years with nary a leak. I wouldn't hesitate do go Simms again. I would go with a Gore Tex wader as opposed to their non Gore-Tex budget models. 

Curiously, the model I would look at is now called the "Guide Classic" . 🤷‍♂️ 









Men's Waders - Men's Fishing Waders


Shop SIMMS Men's waders including GORE-TEX men's fishing waders. GoreTex waders made in Bozeman, Montana. 60-Day Guarantee.




www.simmsfishing.com





If you have a Nilla budget and can go the higher end stuff, I'm sure those models would be amazing.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had several Orvis, Simms, and Cabela's over the years and my last two pair have been Redington. I mostly fish from a tube so I'm not as hard on them as a stream fisherman would be. I've been happy with the Redington and have a spare pair hanging in the closet.

Back when I was doing a lot of stream fishing, I used the cheapest model of Simms and I could only get a year out of them but that was when I was fishing around 500 hours a year. 

I don't do that anymore. 😞


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m on my second pair of Simms waders. In my life. I bought my first pair at 22 years of age. I’m over 40 now. Like Catherder, my classic guides were MORE than worth the investment. I’d probably still be wearing them if I hadn’t sliced a 2 inch cut in them carrying a ladder at Pyramid. My current pair are boot foots. How on earth did I ever live without boot foots? (Not great for float tubing/tooning though. That is what my 14 year old pair of Cabelas waders that I bought to replace my Simms but haven’t worn until the last couple years as I didn’t need to, are for.)


PBH- you wouldn’t have had leaky waders on the Green last week if you’d pony up and buy Simms waders!


----------



## jdlongmire (2 mo ago)

Save your money - buy these:
HISEA Fly Fishing Chest Waders Breathable Stocking Foot Wader Without Boots for Men Women https://a.co/d/95yunu6


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> PBH- you wouldn’t have had leaky waders on the Green last week if you’d pony up and buy Simms waders!


Well I'll be dadgummed! Look what Santa left!!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to go.

You must have been a very good boy.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

YAY! Now you will be able to catch as many fish as Nilla! 

Seriously, you will be pleased. 

All I got for Christmas was some stupid underwear. (movie quote)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> YAY! Now you will be able to catch as many fish as Nilla!


Let's not get carried away here...

Congrats PBH! With that matching Sitka get up and these new waders, you are truly the most interesting man alive.


----------



## jdlongmire (2 mo ago)

Congratulations!!


----------

